# gute GUI IDE ?



## umdoumdo (18. Apr 2007)

hallo,

nachdem ich wegen netbeans verzweifle und eclipse visual editor mich zum schreien bringt: bitte, bitte, verratet mir mit was ihr die forms erstellt? evtl erwarte ich ja zuviel, netbeans war schon ganz i.o., wenn es nicht verbugt wäre. gibt es da etwas?


gruß,

alex


----------



## me1357 (18. Apr 2007)

Also für das, was ich haben will ist NetBeans ganz in Ordnung.
Wem das nicht reicht, okay, das ist eine Sache. Aber dass das verbugt wäre, das kann ich jetzt nicht so ohne weiteres nachvollziehen.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Apr 2007)

NetBeans und JFormDesigner (hauptsächlich als Eclipse-Plugin). Wenn du mit gar nichts klarkommst, würde ich darüber nachdenken ob das Problem nicht vor dem Computer sitzt.


----------



## Jango (18. Apr 2007)

umdoumdo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ... bitte, bitte, verratet mir mit was ihr die forms erstellt?...



Mit einigen Fingern, einer Tastatur (+Maus) + einem Monitor zur Kontrolle. 
Ach ja, ein Tip: Gui kann man auch selber programmieren - da braucht man garkeine IDE.  :wink:


----------



## umdoumdo (18. Apr 2007)

dann bin ich vom visual studio evtl etwas verwöhnt..


----------



## AlArenal (18. Apr 2007)

"verzogen" ist wohl das richtige Wort.


----------



## Jango (18. Apr 2007)

umdoumdo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann bin ich vom visual studio evtl etwas verwöhnt..



Wenn du GUI nur mit Hilfe einer IDE erstellen kannst, solltest du über's Programmieren noch mal ernstlich nachdenken... :roll:


----------



## umdoumdo (18. Apr 2007)

sowas nennt man eben effektivität, ich setz mich doch nicht hin und tippe hier 15 forms einzeln..


----------



## AlArenal (18. Apr 2007)

Aber du weißt doch, wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, liegts nicht an der Badehose...


----------



## Jango (18. Apr 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber du weißt doch, wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, liegts nicht an der Badehose...



...auch nicht daran, was man darin vermutet. Sorry für OT


----------



## AlArenal (18. Apr 2007)

*ohrenzuhalt*

Scheiße, iss ja ein Forum....


----------



## Saxony (19. Apr 2007)

Hiho,

ich schreibe meine GUI's alle per Hand. Habe damals als ich mit Java begonnen habe nur mit Texteditor und Dos-Konsole gearbeitet und da blieb mir nix anderes übrig.
Diesen Weg des Lernens würde ich auch jedem Anfänger empfehlen. Dann passiert es nämlich nicht, dass einige schon ewig Java proggen aber es nicht schaffen ohne ihre IDE die *.java files zu kompilieren. 

Später habe ich dann mal einen Ausflug zu JBuilder unternommen *schauder*.
War ja von früher noch gewohnt das man mit Delphi und C++ Builder sehr schnell ne GUI zusammen klicken kann.
Naja was mir aber der JBuiler an Code generiert hat, war dann zu viel für mich. Alleine schon die fehlende Trennung von View und Controller Klassen.
Nun schreibe ich auch unter Eclipse meine GUI's schön Zeile für Zeile selbst. 

bye Saxony


----------



## teh_raccoon (19. Apr 2007)

Jigloo

http://www.cloudgarden.com/jigloo/


----------



## schalentier (19. Apr 2007)

Was will der Threadersteller hoeren? Es gibt einige GUI Builder, die wirst du wohl alle mal probieren muessen ^^ Viel Spass dabei. Probier auch IntelliJ IDEA's FormDesigner... ;-)

/edit:

Bei mir erstellt ein Code Generator die Forms aus einer einfachen Beschreibungssprache..


----------



## Gast (19. Apr 2007)

guck dir mal den jbuilder an. ich denke der designer könnte dir gefallen.


----------



## empinator (19. Apr 2007)

Also in meinen Augen produzieren die GUI-Builder alle ziemlich unansehnlichen code, darüberhinaus fällt es schwer bei programmatischen GUIs das MVC einzuhalten! Ich bin mittlerweile ein http://www.swixml.org/ Fan geworden. Allerdings ist der einzigste grafische Editor dafür kostenpflichtig. Trotzdem schauen die XML-Dateien schöner aus, sind verständlich und leicht zu pflegen.

Grüße, empi


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2007)

empinator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings ist der einzigste grafische Editor dafür kostenpflichtig. Trotzdem schauen die XML-Dateien schöner aus, sind verständlich und leicht zu pflegen.


Ach... es gibt mittlerweile einen?
Ich habe kürzlich noch überlegt das ein SwiXML Plugin für Eclipse eine sehr feine Sache wäre


----------



## empinator (20. Apr 2007)

Hier der SwiXML-Editor:
http://www.invivosoft.com/html/swixeditor.htm

Ein kleiner Artikel über GUI-Alternativen:
http://www.leepoint.net/notes-java/GUI/misc/80gui-generator.html

gruß, empi


----------



## AlArenal (20. Apr 2007)

Ist ne Weile her, dass ich SwiXML angetestet habe, von dahe würde ich mal gern die Frage in den Raum werfen, wie die Einbindung von Custom Components in der Praxis aussieht. Muss man dazu Java-Code schreiben?

P.S.:
Oh Gott wie peinlich.. doofe Frage.. ich hätte mir einfach nur meinen eigenen Code nochmal ansehen brauchen.. :lol:


----------



## empinator (20. Apr 2007)

```
mSwix.getTaglib().registerTag("taskpane", JTaskPane.class);
```

nicht peinlich, verwerflich ;-)


----------



## AlArenal (20. Apr 2007)

Warum?


----------



## empinator (20. Apr 2007)

just kidding!


----------



## AlArenal (20. Apr 2007)

*puh*

Ich dachte schon da wäre ein dicker Klopper im Code...


----------



## umdoumdo (20. Apr 2007)

grossen dank nochma an alle, sind ja richtig viele editoren..
dann werde ich mich am wochenende mal hinsetzen und guckn was dabei rauskommt 

danke!


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (21. Apr 2007)

umdoumdo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sowas nennt man eben effektivität, ich setz mich doch nicht hin und tippe hier 15 forms einzeln..



Effizienz, du meinst Effizienz


----------



## masta // thomas (21. Apr 2007)

SwiXML macht aber einen ganz guten Eindruck (obwohl die Angabe von GridBagConstraints echt gewöhnungsbedürftig eingebunden wurde...). Hab mir den o.g. Editor nicht angeschaut, per Hand geht es aber auch super.


----------



## Daniel_L (21. Apr 2007)

umdoumdo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bitte, bitte, verratet mir mit was ihr die forms erstellt?



Auch mit Netbeans. Die 5.5er bzw. 5.5.1 RC sind nach meiner kurzen Erfahrung eigentlich nicht verbuggt. Und die 6er kommt ja auch bald.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Apr 2007)

Also ich zeichne UIs gerne erstmal auf Papier vor und spiele dort mit Ideen, ehe ich mich an die Umsetzung begebe.


----------



## Guest (21. Apr 2007)

www.instantiations.com/windowbuilderpro oder, wenn es ganz simpel sein soll www.javalayout.com


----------



## masta // thomas (21. Apr 2007)

Der WindowBuilderPro ist auch nicht schlecht (grad die Demos angeschaut). Macht beim GridBagLayout auch einen echt guten Eindruck. Wenn's mal schnell gehen soll, sicherlich nützlich.


----------



## umdoumdo (22. Apr 2007)

ein paar der kommerziellen produkte sind echt nett, schade nur, dass sie preislich so garnicht mein niveau sind 

hier ein kleines video warum ich mich manchma bei netbeans so geärgert hab
http://www.koolfiles.com/files/netbeans1.avi


----------



## Daniel_L (22. Apr 2007)

umdoumdo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier ein kleines video warum ich mich manchma bei netbeans so geärgert hab
> http://www.koolfiles.com/files/netbeans1.avi



Welche Netbeans-Version hast du da verwendet? 5.5?


----------



## umdoumdo (22. Apr 2007)

ja, 5.5 (genauer: 5.5 build 200612070100 mit java 1.6.0_01-b06)


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

kleiner tipp für alle die java einsteiger sind oder mit eclipsenicht wirklich etwas anfangen können...

ich komm eigentlich ausder "flash-ecke" also mache mehr multimedia...

wer sich näher mit eclipse beschäftigen bzw den umgang einmal lernen möchte...

auf flasxtentions.com gibts da unter 

learning>videotutorials>red5 (ich glaub auf seite 2) einige eclipse videos die rinrn richtig guten einstieg bieten

übrigens, gibts auch swtflash ( http://www.docuverse.com/blog/-/alias/donpark/b2e7afb7-f54a-4f1f-872d-f3081ca0804a )

da es ja eigentlich um GUI´s ging... das geh mit flash oder flex oder der open source variante (openlaszlo) recht einfach



Grüsse


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> flasxtentions.com



irgs, falsch geschrieben :S...

http://www.flashextensions.com/tutorials.php

der richtige link... diese tutorial dort ist übrigens kostenlos andere kostenpflichtig aber bin da auch kein mitglied.... 25 dollar pro monat sind mir zu viel davon kauf ich mir lieber ein buch das ich auch unterwegs lesen kann 

Grüsse


----------

